# 1950's old country gas station



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

This is my latest an old country gas station.think I need to add a little more signage though.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot[/ATTACH]


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I really like it. I love your smalls in all the dioramas. The trash can with the tipped over oil can is great. Maybe a few more signs.

Nice work!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Dave,thanks for the comments.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

What Scale is it???

Bubba The Senile 123


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think the coke machine and gas pump are much newer than the car in the garage. I did an HO kit and it had the gravity feed type pumps with the big glass tops. Of course I was modelling the 1930's in South West Virginia.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Y3a said:


> I think the coke machine and gas pump are much newer than the car in the garage. I did an HO kit and it had the gravity feed type pumps with the big glass tops. Of course I was modelling the 1930's in South West Virginia.


Not to "Worry".. Down here in "Corn-Cobb County", Back-Roads Tennessee..
We STILL have stations just like this.. @ least up until about 20 yrs. ago....

They "Had" that; "New-Fangled Electro-icity Wiring", for lights, fridges, & ??..

Seriously We have them just about all around here, as "Americana" in Restored conditions. and in antique-shops FOR Restoration....

The Car ??
My Neighbor's Kid, just brought home a; 1959 Chevy Impala (4 door I think ??)... that was in someone's barn for a few Decades @ least.. 
Glass is ALL "Perfect", so are tail light lenses.. needs a paint-job..
but NOT "Rusted-Out"...

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Y3a said:


> I think the coke machine and gas pump are much newer than the car in the garage. I did an HO kit and it had the gravity feed type pumps with the big glass tops. Of course I was modelling the 1930's in South West Virginia.


This is a 1950's garage. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> What Scale is it???
> 
> Bubba The Senile 123


Bubba it's 1/24th scale that all I do .


----------

